# hashimotos kicking my butt!!!



## gbanner (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi everyone! This is my first time posting on this board. I have been soooo frustrated with my doctors that maybe someone here has gone through a similar experience and found something that worked for them and can help me out. I am a 26 year old female and I got diagnosed with hypothyroidism 2 and a half years ago after completing six months of interferon treatment for hepatitis c (the treatment attacked my thyroid causing it to go hypo apparently). My first blood test came back with a TSH reading of 155 on a scale of 0.5-150. It was off the charts and needless to say I was quite exhausted, yet relieved. I was put on synthroid 50mcg and eventually worked my way up to 112mcg for a while and my tsh was suppressed to around a 3.0 for a year but I was still exhausted all of the time and my hair was falling out non stop. I gained about 20 pounds and was exercising at least 4 times a week. I finally got my doctor to switch me to armor and that made me feel better for about a month. I ended up going from 60mg armor all the way up to 180mg armor and when I was still tired all of the time my dr tested for antibodies and I got the diagnosis of Hashimotos. The armor stopped working and my tsh went hypo again and I got a reading of 7.4 and was just dead tired and my doctor put me back onto synthroid 175mcg. I was still having constant fatigue (it has neverrrrr gone away) and my t4 was crazy high and t3 was low so we added 12.5 cytomel. for the last 4 months my tsh has been super low (0.02-0.03) and my FREE t3 and t4 are both on the high end of normal range, yet i still feel exhausted. I went to the doctor to get my levels checked last week because I was concerned about how fatigued I was as I could not make it past 1 pm in the day without napping in my car. I have a full time job and am in school full time and the fatigue is not manageable. I am sleeping at LEAST 8 hours a night and still tired. I drink one cup of coffee in the morning and that is it. My doctor has no idea what to do with me and i don't either. When my last lab result came back with my tsh so low he suggested I reduce my synthroid which terrifies me and I don't think I'm willing to do that. My labs suggest I am "hyper" yet I feel all hypo symptoms. I have also had a low grade fever (99.5-100.0) every day for the last year, yet no infection nothing. HELP!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2
(Copy and paste into your browser)

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/hashimotos-thyroiditis/

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

Welcome to the board.

The most important thing you can do for yourself is get an ultra-sound of your thyroid.

Hashimoto's is diagnosed through pathology; no other way so I am giving you reading material about that and more.

You also need a Ferritin test and some of the other tests listed that you did not have.

If your doctor does not know what to do with you, I recommend that you find one that does. They are out there!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm going to lock this thread and direct people to a duplicate thread here: http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/12285-hashimotos-kicking-my-butt/#entry101196

that already has multiple replies. Thanks!


----------

